# [Mini-Guia] Mejorar el historico de comandos del bash

## RadikalQ3

Pongo esto como post, además de para tenerlo de recordatorio en cada sitio con internet al que me desplace, por si le sirve a alguien más  :Smile: 

Por ejemplo, sabes que alguna vez has tecleado el consabido source /etc/profile, por lo tanto, sabes que debe estar en el hitórico de cosas tecleadas en la linea de comandos del bash.

Si lo intentamos buscar con la tecla de cursor-arriba podemos perder más tiempo que si simplemente lo tecleamos de nuevo ¿no?.

Para eso, hay una solución, que es usar la tecla de retroceder página, que simplemente busca en el histórico de ordenes tecleadas, pero usando como patron lo que hayamos tecleado ya.

Es decir, que si tecleamos sour y luego pulsamos la tecla de Retroceder página, el bash nos sacará del histórico el consabido source /etc/profile sin tener que pasar por el resto de comandos tecleados.

Esto está muy bien, pero la tecla Retroceder página está demasiamo lejos, así que hay un truco que consiste en redefinir las teclas de cursor arriba y cursor abajo para que siempre busquen en el histórico segun lo tecleado, en lugar de sacar simplemente la ultima entrada.

¿Que pasa si efectivamente queremos sacar la última entrada?, pues nada... simplemente no tecleamos nada como patron de busqueda y el bash nos sacará la ultima entrada tecleada, es decir... que si no tecleamos nada y simplemente pulsamos la tecla de cursor arriba, se comportará igual que antes, pero si por el contrario, tecleamos algo en la linea de comandos y luego pulsamos cursor arriba, el bash buscará en el historico la entrada que cumpla con lo que hayamos tecleado.

Para redefinir estas teclas, basta con editar el fichero /etc/inputrc y cambiar estas dos lineas:

```
"\e[A": history-search-backward

"\e[B": history-search-forward
```

Para probar el cambio, tendreis que abrir un nuevo bash. Si estais en kde... simplemente abrid una nueva consola, si estais en consola de texto, pues abrid un nuevo bash tecleando: bash

----------

## psm1984

Ya que estamos tambien es util el "reverse-i-search", que se activa con Ctrl+R, y se le indica que texto buscar en el historial, si una vez que encuentre algo se pulsa de nuevo Ctrl+R, busca otra ocurrencia mas vieja.

----------

